# BOB water treatment concerns (document)



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Water treatment is a very important part of a BOB's capability.

There are a LOT of water treatment options out there. Making heads or tails of it can be a confusing and daunting task. I did my own research and put together this information for my group. It relies heavily on some excellent, publicly available documents. Those documents are listed at the end.

I hope it's not too long or confusing to read.

http://www.mediafire.com/view/?8wf2so7me7nua7w


----------

